# ID libellula frame and nervex lugs



## pauln (May 2, 2012)

Hi there,
I couldn’t resist this ’50-’60 frame, nicely lugged, with some original? parts.
Unfortunately with her headbadge missing and badly sprayjob, no markings at all exept for the dragonfly, nervex on BB and an small ‘A’ on the seatlug
But it came with (probably) her original headset;TDC S continental, original BB; magistrioni cottered 64mm, and an ambrosius stem looks like an short version of model1939, quill size 22,2 and 26mm bar clamp
More eyecatching is the dragonflystamp, libellula tubing! Nervex pro lugs, a bit filed 
and an unknown fork crown, dropouts are flat, unknown

Carefull i start to remove the black paint and underneath a nice blue with yellow luglining.
To bad the original paint is missing on half of the bike, it will need a new paint.
But first cleaning/ remove BB, headset, and get an idea what it may looked like long ago, maybe i can get her restored with time correct parts.
After a week search i need help to give this bike a name, anyone a clue?
Till so far i focused on bikes made with libellula tubing and Nervex Pro, and studied brands like Rabeneick, Frejus, Wolsit, but no real match.

A few pictures : https://picasaweb.google.com/117087...&authkey=Gv1sRgCKro6ca77t_DJg&feat=directlink
In a week i have time to clean her up better, maybe i discover more.
Looking forward to your comments,
Paul Nijland
Rotterdam, the Netherlands


----------

